# Percolation



## byrnsey09 (25 Apr 2010)

Hi guys

Wonder if someone can answer this question for me..

Myself & OH had plans drawn up to build a house, thought we could get away with a normal septic tank but failed so told we had to put in a percolation system.
To make a long story short, we  got seriously delayed in submitting plans and afew new houses have been built very close to where we were intending to build.
We are in the lucky position that been from the country, we can choose another site for more privacy and we've decided to move to another field for this reason.
We know we will need a percolation system in the other site - is there any way we could just 'tell' the county council (wexford) we will put in a percolation system instead of getting tests done again - saving ourselves 1k in the process?! Or would they make us get tests done again and then inform us again that yes, we do need a percolation system?!

Thanks in advance


----------



## onq (25 Apr 2010)

I don't know what you're trying to ask, .

"Normal" septic tanks need percolation areas to work.
These have a "system" of pipe runs to disperse run off from the settlement tank.
All sites require to be assessed to determine the number of pipes based on the ground conditions.
As part of a planning application, you have to show prima fascie proof that the site can accommodate a septic tank and percolation system.
This may includes satisfying various rule of thumb distance requirements for the several elements including separation distances from any bored well on site.
As part of this proof a trial hole may be needed.

The old standard was SR6:1991 - this is a link to one of the test sheets.
[broken link removed]

Under SR6:1991 a Trial Hole and Percolation Text was needed, involving a hole 1.5M x 1.5M x 2M deep.
Then a percolation test was done with a 300mm square hole about 350mm deep.

Things have changed since then, allowing for a more economical approach for those with limited means using and experienced assessor and a desk study.
However the requirement to carry out an assessment is *mandatory*.
The below link gives current requirements for Co Clare

[broken link removed]

This clearly states:

_"*In all cases where an application involves a proposal to use a septic  tank or other on-site treatment system, a site assessment is required*_."

I draw your attention to this passage.

_"The cost of the assessment should be agreed with the site assessor.  Ideally, a cost could be negotiated for each part of the assessment  described. This allows the applicant to decide whether or not to proceed  to a full site assessment, and a full planning application. This  approach should be agreed before starting any part of a site assessment.  The fee does not include digging the holes. A desk study, together with  the experience of the assessor, will indicate a site that is unlikely  to pass the assessment. It is more appropriate to spend a smaller fee on  this advice, than a larger fee on a full report for a failed site_."

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in      Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at      hand.


----------



## z101 (26 Apr 2010)

You will have to do another percolation test. We asked our architect (Yes ONQ we hired an architect at the end of the day) about this as we were talking about moving it by about 10 metres. He said the council may allow you a couple of metres but you would have to retest if it's at a different area. He also said for insurance purposes he could not sign off on the build if it is not in tested area. 
A guy from wexford did our test for €400 with another €100 for digger. 1k is expensive.


----------



## byrnsey09 (26 Apr 2010)

Hi guys

Thanks to you both for your replies!
We arranged our last percolation test through our architect, we assumed 1k was normal.. will check in future!!

Ceatharlach - is there any chance you could PM me details of who you got to do your percolation? 400 seems a fantastic price. 

Thanks again.


----------



## onq (26 Apr 2010)

Ceatharlach said:


> (snip)(Yes ONQ we hired an architect at the end of the day)
> (snip)



I'm delighted for you.



ONQ.


----------



## z101 (26 Apr 2010)

onq said:


> I'm delighted for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ONQ.


 
I bet you your more delighted for the architect... jury is still out on our delight but will keep you posted seeing as you care.

byrnsey will look it up and PM you later


----------



## onq (27 Apr 2010)

Okay, okay, I'm ABSOLUTELY delighted now!!!



Seriously folks, its great to see people using building professionals and hopefully getting both a good service and good value for money.

That's the name of the game.

ONQ.


----------

